# Marley and Thunder



## NorthernRedneck

Just realized I never posted about our new addition(s) to the family.  After Hershey died last year, I set out to find a new little friend to add to the family.  We wanted a smaller dog this time for when we travel and such, with 4 kids and two adults, it doesn't leave much room in the vehicle for a Hershey sized dog.  I managed to find a Min pin/dachsund mix looking for a new home.  She was about 9 months old when we got her.  Her name is Marley.(she's the longer haired one in the pictures).  She's a little angel.  Loves to cuddle.  Good with the kids.  Sleeps about as much as Hershey did.  

Seeing as we both work the typical 9-5 shift every day, she was home all day alone and quite lonely so we thought about looking for a little friend for her to keep her company during the day.  I went on Kijiji again a few weeks ago and found Thunder.  He's a min pin/spaniel mix.  5 yrs old.  Was fixed with all his shots.  Looking for a new home.  He fit right in with Marley and they have become the best of friends.  They both love to run and play in the back yard and when they are tired, they are often cuddled up together sleeping.

The first picture(Thunder on left and Marley on right) was taken last week the first time I let them loose in the back yard untied.  They quickly found each other and cuddled up on the grass.

We brought them in for their shots a couple weeks ago and scheduled Marley for her spaying.  This weekend, we brought her back to the vets to get spayed.  Anyways,  thought I would share.


----------



## muleman RIP

Good on you to adopt pets that need homes.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We decided when we were looking for a pet that we wouldn't buy from a breeder when there are soo many unwanted pets out there looking for a good home already.  Still boggles my mind on Thunder's situation though.  The lady we got him from said that she had him for 4 1/2 yrs.  How could anyone take a pet that long and just decide to give him away?  Guess she had her reasons but the main thing is he has a good home now.Marley's story was that her first owners weren't caring for her so a family friend took her in to look for a home for her.  They couldn't keep her as they lived in a basement apartment and had a couple pets already and a new baby on the way.  So, we got her for free.  Thunder was also free.

We took them both out to camp a couple weeks ago.  Out at camp, there's a very nice beach just a ten minute boat ride away.  We often head there for the afternoon and let the kids go swimming.  The dogs liked it too.  They chased each other up and down the beach for over an hour.


----------



## Galvatron

adopting gets a thumbs up from me...happy woof woof time.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I don't think Thunder will be around much longer. He's an estimated 11 or 12 yrs old. His teeth are falling out and he's slowing down and moving more gingerly. And he's also been developing lumps on his body. He's been a good dog. I plan on taking him to the vet this week for a general check up to see what the lumps are. At that age we don't want to spend a fortune on him. 

Cooper and Marley get along great. So when it's time for thunder to go they won't be lonely.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just a couple pictures of the puppies. Thunder is still hanging on. His hips are weak though and his teeth are falling out. Cooper is quite relaxed on the floor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Poor ole thunder. He's getting quite crippled up and often hobbling around on 3 legs when his hip gives out. But he's still not at the point where we want to put him down. 

That being said, today was a ruff day for him. We don't know what happened but he came in from outside and within minutes there was blood splattered all over the floors walls cupboards doors. Somehow he ripped open his left ear. There was roughly an inch and a half gash. Right through. So I rushed him to the vet to get stitched up.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Poor ole thunder. He's getting quite crippled up and often hobbling around on 3 legs when his hip gives out. But he's still not at the point where we want to put him down.
> 
> That being said, today was a ruff day for him. We don't know what happened but he came in from outside and within minutes there was blood splattered all over the floors walls cupboards doors. Somehow he ripped open his left ear. There was roughly an inch and a half gash. Right through. So I rushed him to the vet to get stitched up.


----------



## Backyardski

Cone of shame, poor guy!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

He's doing alright now. Stitches are out. No cone.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's always tough when beloved dogs get old.  We've only ever had to put one dog to sleep and it was the hardest thing that I've ever done in my life.  I'm not ashamed to say that I cried.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I know. We've had to put several down over the years. And living in a small town 3 hrs from the nearest vet often meant the ole "two go out to the woods, only one comes home".  That sucked but it had to be done as they wouldn't handle the drive to the vet.


----------



## Colt Gomez

It seems like they are each other's best friends. You found yourself a good companion.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thunder is on his last legs. Literally. He's now approximately 15 and has had a good run.  But sadly the past few weeks He's been telling us it's time. His back legs are barely able to support weight now and he's been throwing up undigested food. We have a nice dog run outside with a set of 5 steps going down to it. The other day I watched him panting a the bottom of the steps attempting to make it up. He eventually dragged himself halfway up before his legs gave out and he tumbled backwards down the steps. We've had to carry him in after he goes. He's also been having runny accidents in the house and pissing everywhere. So last week we decided to make the call and schedule him to be put down tomorrow morning.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Thunder is on his last legs. Literally. He's now approximately 15 and has had a good run.  But sadly the past few weeks He's been telling us it's time. His back legs are barely able to support weight now and he's been throwing up undigested food. We have a nice dog run outside with a set of 5 steps going down to it. The other day I watched him panting a the bottom of the steps attempting to make it up. He eventually dragged himself halfway up before his legs gave out and he tumbled backwards down the steps. We've had to carry him in after he goes. He's also been having runny accidents in the house and pissing everywhere. So last week we decided to make the call and schedule him to be put down tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 155422


I feel for you buddy, I had my last experience with that in 2015 losing both my dogs to cancer within months of each other. I know they are not people and they don't live as long, but that are family. The only thing that got us over it was another.


----------



## pirate_girl

Brian, my heart is with you.
Hugs


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Thunder is on his last legs. Literally. He's now approximately 15 and has had a good run.  But sadly the past few weeks He's been telling us it's time...



Never let anyone try to tell you that pets are not full fledged members of your family.  They may only be part of our lives but we are everything to them.  And they give us everything plus more back.


----------



## 300 H and H

Brian you might try some hemp seed oil on the old boy.
I have seen it work wonders for aging dogs. 
Lol and aging old men like me! I take an eye dropper full in my first cup of coffee and I think it helps alot. 
I think this because when I am out of it, I can tell. 

Vitamins HEMP 15,000 Mg.

Seems to work for ma and Dogs as well. Joint lube? IDK.... maybe.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sadly this old boy is beyond pain meds. We've been dosing him up daily with pain meds for months. It's his time. Plus, with winter coming he wouldn't make it outside anymore. And the ground is still thawed so we'll be digging a hole later this morning out in the back woods.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It is done. He passed peacefully this morning. Very painless. He is no longer suffering. Even at the vets, he was barely able to stand on his back legs. Here's his last picture. 

We came home and dug a hole out in the woods where we layed him to rest. My daughter is heartbroken as she was very attached to him.


----------



## m1west

Condolences, I understand your daughters feelings


----------



## power1

NorthernRedneck said:


> It is done. He passed peacefully this morning. Very painless. He is no longer suffering. Even at the vets, he was barely able to stand on his back legs. Here's his last picture.
> 
> We came home and dug a hole out in the woods where we layed him to rest. My daughter is heartbroken as she was very attached to him.


I know the feeling.  For several years I did not want another dog.  Finally gave up and got another one.  Now I don't know what I would do without him.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

I'm so sorry.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We just put in an application for this little cutie from a rescue 2hrs away. They have the mother and a litter of 4 puppies. The mother is a small to medium sized mixed breed so no telling how big she'll get. I'm guessing around 30lbs.






Here's a picture of the mother and litter.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So they had several applications for the pup and chose someone else for this one but contacted us to offer another one from the same litter. They gave her the name "Mira".  We kinda like the name and will probably keep it. Still no guarantees as we have to prove that our vet will schedule the second shots within a certain time period. And they have to come inspect the house.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> So they had several applications for the pup and chose someone else for this one but contacted us to offer another one from the same litter. They gave her the name "Mira".  We kinda like the name and will probably keep it. Still no guarantees as we have to prove that our vet will schedule the second shots within a certain time period. And they have to come inspect the house.
> 
> View attachment 156455


cute puppy, but inspect the house to adopt a puppy?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's more of a meet and greet to make sure they aren't just handing a dog over to someone who can't provide a good home.


----------



## EastTexFrank

m1west said:


> cute puppy, but inspect the house to adopt a puppy?



 Yup.  Many of those puppy adoption agencies and breed rescue and rehoming organizations are run by volunteers that are true fanatics.  They can be sanctimonious farts and feel entitled to have access to all kinds of personal information.  When we were trying to adopt a rescue many years ago, one of those people wanted to see my financial records to ensure that I could afford to keep and feed the dog.  She was told to "fuck off" in no uncertain terms.  They nearly always want to inspect your house to ensure that you have a fenced yard that is dog proof.  They must all live in suburbia.  I live in the country and while my property is fenced, it's not dog proof.  I even had one of these individuals want me to put a fence around the swimming pool for the dog's safety.  That was another "fuck off".  

Some of these agencies can be really, really difficult to deal with.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Exactly. That's pretty much the deal. They want to make sure the dog will be properly cared for. We have a side door off the kitchen with a set of steps that goes down to a fully fenced in dog run around 10x20 with 5ft chain link fencing. And a 2400 square foot 5 bedroom 4 bathroom house on 5.8 acres of property in the country. If that isn't good enough, then they can suck it.

After all, they rescue these dogs mostly from northern native reserves with no hydro or running water. Anything is better than the conditions they come from.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Exactly. That's pretty much the deal. They want to make sure the dog will be properly cared for. We have a side door off the kitchen with a set of steps that goes down to a fully fenced in dog run around 10x20 with 5ft chain link fencing. And a 2400 square foot 5 bedroom 4 bathroom house on 5.8 acres of property in the country. If that isn't good enough, then they can suck it.
> 
> After all, they rescue these dogs mostly from northern native reserves with no hydro or running water. Anything is better than the conditions they come from.


Did they ask if there were any guns in the house or domestic violence? I got bit by a cat some years ago and the emergency room started asking questions like that.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No they didn't ask anything like that.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's an earlier picture showing the markings on her


----------



## NorthernRedneck

All the arrangements have been made. Looks like they have someone coming this way today from where the dog is located in a foster home. We're still undecided as to whether to keep the name "mira" or change it. We shall see. 

On a sadder note, we discovered a hard lump on Marleys throat that Started out a few days ago as the size of a pea. Now it's the size of a grape. I brought her to the vet yesterday and they poked it to see if it was an abscess. It isn't. So they took a biopsy and sent it out.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This little girl has stolen our hearts. We got her Friday. She is fitting in nicely with our other two dogs and is learning to follow them outside and use the washroom. At night, she sleeps in a kennel with Marley, our almost 12 year old and sleeps through the night. She still has some separation anxiety being left alone but I have been working on that with her. She is very smart and already knows basic commands such as sit no come...  Very smart for 8 weeks. Our oldest girl can't be off leash but Cooper can. So I have been bringing both Cooper and Honey (the kids decided on a name change) outside to play in the yard. It's not fenced so I teach them to stay close.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just for reference, here is a picture of the mother that just went up for adoption.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

She's getting a bit bigger but still tiny. So far she is a very quick learner. I usually only have to tell her once to not do something. She's pretty much house trained and sleeps throughout the night in a kennel in our bedroom. I bought her a collar this week. She barely made a fuss about it. She isn't a barker. Our other two will bark when someone comes to the door or they go outside. She doesn't make a sound. She plays hard with Cooper and sleeps with Marley. Cooper growls at her occasionally to show his displeasure about something and she'll dish it right back. That's the only time she barks.


----------

